# Pathfinder 15t Trailer



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Float on. After that ? Stick w aluminum


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I have a continental that I swapped axles on. I didn't like how tall it was, but it is very light.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I put a cheap galvanized Continental under my 17T last year. It's been pretty good to me so far and I've been upgrading components as I go.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks, yeah I have been trying to get some prices from places local to me not a lot of options. I live in southeast ga, found one dealer for continental in Jax so good to hear some good reviews from them.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Defiantly would like to have something where boat sits between fenders. I got shorelander now that came with boat and the boat sits above fenders. Makes it tough to get boat off trailer on low tides.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Thanks, yeah I have been trying to get some prices from places local to me not a lot of options. I live in southeast ga, found one dealer for continental in Jax so good to hear some good reviews from them.


Make sure you check around Beaufort and chucktown. Might be a dealer there. Otherwise, TA Mahoney in Tampa has such good prices on Continental it might be worth the drive.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I put a cheap galvanized Continental under my 17T last year. It's been pretty good to me so far and I've been upgrading components as I go.


 How does the boat load and unload off you galvanized continental? Does is sit above fenders or down between them? Looking more towards that option for cost savings.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

My old trailer and my newer trailer.















It's much easier to load and launch. It also has a removable tongue so it fits in my garage. 
The other trailer could have been 9.5" narrower but it was limited because of pre built axles. 
The only thing I might change on the current trailer is to lower the spare tire mount by 2".


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> How does the boat load and unload off you galvanized continental? Does is sit above fenders or down between them? Looking more towards that option for cost savings.


It sits pretty deep in between the fenders. Honestly the trailer is too wide and I'm still working on ways to bring in the side bunks. With a keel roller I could almost dry launch. I just spray some silicone on my bunks every so often and she just slides right off with the bunks about half submerged. Overall, I'm pretty happy with it but it is a budget trailer: Hubs are cheap and non galvanized, lights are a cheap incandescent set and the trailer jack is pretty crappy, but my plan is to update those as budget allows.

Edit: You could probably get by with a continental AS1515, which is a real live aluminum trailer and I think they go for around 900-1200 bucks. Like mine though, you're going to end up doing a lot of tweaking and fitting with it as you go.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweet trailer. Can you tell any difference trailering, w new trailers axle more forward. Did it mess w tongue weight? Beautiful rig!


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

The AS1616 looks like it would fit my boat very well thank you for recommendation, only issue is the prices at the dealers closest to me. Dealer in Jacksonville wants 1800 and one in St augustine wants 1650. Seems high for a small trailer to me especially since you said 900 to 1200.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> The AS1616 looks like it would fit my boat very well thank you for recommendation, only issue is the prices at the dealers closest to me. Dealer in Jacksonville wants 1800 and one in St augustine wants 1650. Seems high for a small trailer to me especially since you said 900 to 1200.


I'd do some checking/measuring to make sure you have a fit, but this looks like it would fill the bill to me.

https://www.advantagetrailercompany...ers-a1515-drive-on-boat-trailer-Zg3b|gTb.html


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yea it does when I searched earlier I was typing as1515


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> Sweet trailer. Can you tell any difference trailering, w new trailers axle more forward. Did it mess w tongue weight? Beautiful rig!


The tongue weight was determined by Dan at Rolls Axle. It's really just perfect. Having the axle forward makes backing and corrections much easier than before. I usually run the interstate about 80 and it's very stable. Yes, the tires are rated for that and they are 15".
The only thing I would change is I would have put 18 or 20" wheels on it because it just looks better. 
More like the look my buddy has on his new ride. 
He has a wider SS fender on the trailer now.


----------



## ryan_riggle09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like I’m headed to Tampa to TA Mahoney, he beats my two closest continental dealers by 500 dollars, enough to be worth a drive.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Looks like I’m headed to Tampa to TA Mahoney, he beats my two closest continental dealers by 500 dollars, enough to be worth a drive.


That's where I got mine. Great place staffed by great people.


----------

